# ViP 722K and ViP 222K on a DirecTv system?



## roadkyng (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm on DirecTv and a relative gave me his ViP 722K and ViP 222K units when he moved. Will these work on a DirecTv system? Probably a dumb question but I want to know before I try and eBay them.

Thanks


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

No. Sell them on Ebay,


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd wait a little while. When your relative gets his final bill, he may want them back.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mdavej said:


> I'd wait a little while. When your relative gets his final bill, he may want them back.


It will depend of eBay final price - he could be lucky to get more money then need to pay.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

roadkyng said:


> I'm on DirecTv and a relative gave me his ViP 722K and ViP 222K units when he moved. Will these work on a DirecTv system? Probably a dumb question but I want to know before I try and eBay them.
> 
> Thanks


If you have been provided equipment it would be best to research this to see if they are purchased. You can PM me with the equipment serial numbers. If the equipment is purchased then EBAY would be an option, if the equipment is leased and we do not get them back then your relative will be charged full retail value.


----------

